# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Thay tủ điện máy chấn  KOMATSU

## Chu Van Chung

Máy chấn NC KOMATSU nguyên bản chạy bằng PLC OMRON.
Sau khi sửa chữa đã được thay bằng PLC Mitsu + biến tần mà vẫn đảm bảo độ chính xác về lực chấn, góc chấn và hành trình cữ chặn.
Mời các bác xem hoạt động của máy.


Bác nào có nhu cầu ới em câu nhé.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## Lâm Nguyễn

> Máy chấn NC KOMATSU nguyên bản chạy bằng PLC OMRON.
> Sau khi sửa chữa đã được thay bằng PLC Mitsu + biến tần mà vẫn đảm bảo độ chính xác về lực chấn, góc chấn và hành trình cữ chặn.
> Mời các bác xem hoạt động của máy.
> 
> 
> Bác nào có nhu cầu ới em câu nhé.
> Thanks các bác đã quan tâm.


Chào bạn mình cũng đang có một con máy chấn KOMATSU hệ NC PHF 50 tấn năm 1988, nó bị hỏng vỉ mạch xử lý trung tâm,bạn đã từng làm về máy chấn như trên chắc con của mình bạn hiểu được. Có gì bạn có thể bỏ chút thời gian gọi cho mình theo số 01265711995 để chúng ta có thể giao lưu 1 chút kiến thức. Cảm ơn bạn

----------

